# Staffpad sound libraries or Dorico 4 Pro license?



## Maacoro (Jul 4, 2022)

I know this might seem like a dumb question, but as a student I'm really confused on what to do. 

I've been saving, so now I have budget to either buy a Dorico 4 Pro license or to complete my Staffpad libraries and have the entire Berlin Series, all the sounds by Staffpad, and some libraries by CineSamples and Spitfire that I like. I'm studying to become a composer, so I love Staffpad but I've always wanted to buy Dorico (already own the lifetime iPad license). 

Regarding Dorico Pro, I'm worried that, objectively, it might be not a good investment since I don't engrave professionally or plan to become a pro engraver plus I'll have to keep paying for upgrades every year to have the latest features. I've been doing fine with MuseScore and they say MuseScore 4 will be great so maybe that'll be enough? I have this notion that it is always best to learn and work with the pro/commercial software if possible.

I really enjoy Staffpad and I love the idea of having it equipped with all my fav sound libraries. But I don't want to invest in in-app purchases if the project will be abandoned since they've been very quiet and no new libraries (or library bug fixes) seem to be coming any time soon. I'm so scared that it'll lose support.

Any advice or point of view you could give would be much appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 4, 2022)

As a composer, I would invest in the Berlin series on StaffPad. Save the rest of the money and buy Dorico when you have enough. If you are going to be a composer, you will have to be able to engrave your scores. I have all of the StaffPad libraries, and I use Berlin 95% of the time. A few others can be useful, but Berlin is the meat of it. Also, I would wait for a sale before I purchased. If it is like last year, there should be one in the not-so-distant future.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 4, 2022)

In the meantime, Dorico SE is free, gives you two Players, and you can see how you like the interface:









Dorico SE: Free Music Notation Software


Including many of the same powerful tools that professionals rely on, Dorico SE is the perfect start for your score. Download Dorico SE now for free!




www.steinberg.net





I did buy StaffPad and I do think it’s really cool and I was going to use it for my orchestration class and I ended up trying Dorico the very first day of class and ended up staying with that the rest of the time. I’m not really a notation guy ( I bought StaffPad to change that, lol) and I love Dorico. So it’s worth getting a free copy to see what you think. Which means you can spend your money on the Berlin library!

Careful posting on here… we love spending other peoples’ money. 🤣


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 4, 2022)

And Yes, wait for sales on the StaffPad libraries. They normally are $99, but every so often go on sale for $69. And you can look right in the app, just go to the store section. You probably knew that.


----------



## Maacoro (Jul 4, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> As a composer, I would invest in the Berlin series on StaffPad. Save the rest of the money and buy Dorico when you have enough. If you are going to be a composer, you will have to be able to engrave your scores. I have all of the StaffPad libraries, and I use Berlin 95% of the time. A few others can be useful, but Berlin is the meat of it. Also, I would wait for a sale before I purchased. If it is like last year, there should be one in the not-so-distant future.


Thank you, Jett!

Makes sense! I only need Berlin Harps and Percussion to complete Berlin, so good idea to not spend it all on Staffpad and save the rest to get Dorico eventually.

I really appreciate it!


----------



## Maacoro (Jul 4, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> And Yes, wait for sales on the StaffPad libraries. They normally are $99, but every so often go on sale for $69. And you can look right in the app, just go to the store section. You probably knew that.


Thanks PaulieDC!

I already own Dorico for iPad and I’ve been playing with Dorico Pro using the trial on desktop,so I know for sure that I love Dorico! But you and Jett are right! Good to get Staffpad libraries on sale… that leaves more to get Dorico Pro later.

Thank you!


----------



## PaulieDC (Jul 4, 2022)

Maacoro said:


> Thanks PaulieDC!
> 
> I already own Dorico for iPad and I’ve been playing with Dorico Pro using the trial on desktop,so I know for sure that I love Dorico! But you and Jett are right! Good to get Staffpad libraries on sale… that leaves more to get Dorico Pro later.
> 
> Thank you!


If you think about it, any decision here is not too terrible. 😀


----------



## Jotto (Jul 4, 2022)

i have a feeling that Staffpad is done. If not they should really work on their communication skills. I hope Im wrong.


----------



## jadi (Jul 5, 2022)

If you have (lifetime) subscription on dorico for ipad, why do you need another dorico pro licence for. Is functionality missing in the ipad version?
also wondering will de ipad version also run on m1 mac machine/


----------



## Maacoro (Jul 5, 2022)

jadi said:


> If you have (lifetime) subscription on dorico for ipad, why do you need another dorico pro licence for. Is functionality missing in the ipad version?
> also wondering will de ipad version also run on m1 mac machine/


Hey jadi!

The full featured version of Dorico for the iPad, while it's pretty good, still doesn't allow to use frames (text music or graphic), full engraving options, condensing features, master pages, templates... The full-featured Dorico on iPad is somewhat equivalent to the "Elements" desktop version. 

I'm not sure about this, but seems unlikely that they will allow the iPad version to run on Mac OS considering they already have a desktop version for Mac.


----------

